# XSD aus XML erstellen



## hpvw (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
kennt von euch jemand ein (kostenloses) Tool, um aus einer XML-Beispieldatei ein XSD-Grundgerüst zum weiterarbeiten zu generieren.

Wir haben hier gerade als Beispiel ein XML-File erhalten und würden uns gerne die Mühe sparen, jedes einzelne Element in die XSD zu übernehmen.

Da das eine einmalige Aktion ist, sollte es ein kostenloses Tool sein.

Wir haben zwar schon xml2xsd mehr oder weniger ausführlich beschrieben bekommen. Das gabs vom Titel her in diversen Varianten, aber es nichts passendes dabei.

Danke hpvw


----------



## gabifi (15. Mai 2006)

Ich verwende dafür Altova XML Spy. Ist in Home Edition oder so kostenlos. Damit sollte es gehen. (http://www.altova.com)


----------



## hpvw (15. Mai 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis. Morgen testen wir mal, ob wir damit klar kommen.

Gruß hpvw


----------

